#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  母親去世被收養　孤兒小鴨跟主人搖擺散步超溫馨

## 斯冰菊

▲鴨子跟著主人外出散步，搖搖擺擺超有自信。(圖／取自YouTube)
生活中心／綜合報導
大部份的主人都是跟家中的狗狗外出散步，不過，國外有一名主人卻非常特別，日前，他帶著家裡的鴨子寶寶貝吉塔(Vegeta)外出走走，為了安全起見，還特地為牠上綁上剛好的牽繩，一起到戶外走走散步，而貝吉塔搖搖晃晃散步的動作，也讓網友們瞬間融化。
貝吉塔現在約4週大，會到人類的家庭生活是因為母親已經去世，剛好被現在的主人發現，救回家照顧，也才因此能夠健康快樂的長大，外出散步時也展現出無比的自信，搖擺快速地向前衝。而這段影片上傳到網路之後，吸引不少人觀看，有網友也跟著感受到小鴨的快樂氣氛，覺得非常可愛。


原文網址: 母親去世被收養　孤兒小鴨跟主人搖擺散步超溫馨 | ETtoday寵物動物新聞 | ETtoday 新聞雲 http://www.ettoday.net/news/20150619...#ixzz3dVia7Mi2 
Follow us: @ETtodaynet on Twitter | ETtoday on Facebook




豔紫牽繩和無比自信，本狼倒楣又不順心的一天在看到這位小鴨朋友散步怡然姿態後，頓時烏雲散去、狼心重新灑滿陽光！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------

